# Rolling blackouts in Texas and California.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

In the bid to get rid of fossil fuels we are seeing wind turbines all over, my state is terrible and they just aren't practical and can't keep up with demand or fail in cold weather. Who benefits from them? Warren Buffet does and his stock holders. The rest of us are in danger of freezing to death if they continue with the new green deal. https://news.yahoo.com/texas-residents-told-stay-off-140416672.html


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I have seen Kommiefornia announce rolling blackouts because of demand. And when passing by one of the largest wind farms in the state, the ones on the north side of the interstate are shut down. 
It’s all about control.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Living in CA I personally haven't had to deal with rolling blackouts but I do know those who have. When the wind and solar aren't producing enough they are supposed to supplement with normal electrical. Thing is they are so incompetent they either don't guesstimate enough of they just forget it all together.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

There are three power grids in the US: Eastern, Western and........ Texas. Yep. Texas is a whole other country when it comes to distribution.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There are three power grids in the US: Eastern, Western and........ Texas. Yep. Texas is a whole other country when it comes to distribution.


And it's getting bad here. We are not equipped t0 handle this type of load. According to ERCOT, our power distribution authority, many of the power generating stations are freezing and broken. They are working around the clock to fix this but many in my area have been without power for over 12 hrs including my SIL. They finally got her back online and an hour later she lost it again.

I have a friend north of me who has been without power since 3am. He has a medical condition that requires power to help him. He texted me a bit ago and is ok for the time being but he's not sure how long that will last.

Plumbers here are going to be quite busy for the foreseeable future in North Texas. I've heard from a lot of people about frozen pipes.

Texas has recently been looking at hardening the grid. Hopefully this will also push that along by upgrading a lot of the systems here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

According to our betters we patriotic Americans are a bunch of evil bastards and deserve our come uppings by becoming a third world shit hole.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

inceptor said:


> And it's getting bad here. We are not equipped t0 handle this type of load. According to ERCOT, our power distribution authority, many of the power generating stations are freezing and broken. They are working around the clock to fix this but many in my area have been without power for over 12 hrs including my SIL. They finally got her back online and an hour later she lost it again.
> 
> I have a friend north of me who has been without power since 3am. He has a medical condition that requires power to help him. He texted me a bit ago and is ok for the time being but he's not sure how long that will last.
> 
> ...


Might want to think about Genny's, heat tape and furnaces. This is a "Prepper Forum " , isn't it ?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds like a bunch of folks need to go nuclear!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Next will be natural gas lines. Your not hooked up to those also??

This is prepper forums isn't it?? No back up heat or power supply??


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Might want to think about Genny's, heat tape and furnaces. This is a "Prepper Forum " , isn't it ?


Ya can't make people listen. The only pipes I worry about are inaccessible.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

We have had a lot of broken pipes around here also. I feel so sorry for them having to work in these -20's degrees.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

It’s always the thing you don’t plan for that bites you in the butt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wind Turbines, Solar, Green Energy, Blah Blah, Blah

Just wait, after this storm blows over, the sheep will go back to allowing the tax payer funded politicians to make more stupid decisions with their confiscated wealth...aka...taxes.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> It's always the thing you don't plan for that bites you in the butt.


Amen. That's why we prepare. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wifey who works for a major power company says they are having problems with the natural gas supply. Both for general public and the gas powered electric plants. With the super freeze the whole country is in high demand. One small failure will be a major problem. Would be a great time for a EMP, solar flare or terrorist attack..

Don't forget to boil your water. How your suppose to do that with no electricity or gas??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The local power plant wants to switch from a coal fired furnace, over to NG. I suppose that makes people feel virtuous or something.

There is a system in place that works very well, ie, coal fired furnaces, but no. Gotta progress into the future, cause somebody got their shorts in a wad.:vs_OMG:

So eventually there will be black outs here, because the NG can’t be delivered.

PS: The coal is delivered by train, and everything runs like a Rolex. IMHO, the change over is foolish.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Wonder what a .50 cal would do to one of these wind turbines, just asking for a friend.


----------



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

Weldman said:


> Wonder what a .50 cal would do to one of these wind turbines, just asking for a friend.


well if i have learned right, it would take 6-8 people with a some good rifles, '06 to 50 cal to pop a couple of holes in transformers at 6-8 sub stations and the country would be back to the 1800's in seconds.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> In the bid to get rid of fossil fuels we are seeing wind turbines all over, my state is terrible and they just aren't practical and can't keep up with demand or fail in cold weather. Who benefits from them? Warren Buffet does and his stock holders. The rest of us are in danger of freezing to death if they continue with the new green deal. https://news.yahoo.com/texas-residents-told-stay-off-140416672.html


I think that Warren Buffet is an idiot savant, and cut from the same cloth as Bill Gates. Buffet would invest in graveyards, if he could make money on them. He has more money than he can count, even so he could proselytize the rest of us, and show us the way to the future. What a package he is.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Here we go again with possible blackouts in Texas. Ugh.


----------

